# Full tank shot picture thread.



## Longimanus

I still don't have a fish tank, nor am I allowed to get one where I live right now. (stupid landlord) I miss my fish terribly, and I don't even have any friends with tanks. 
So please post full tank shots in this thread, so I can live vicariously through all of you. I'm partial to monster tanks, but I love any tanks so post away!


----------



## eternity302

WOW, Does no one like the thread or people are just secretive?
I'll be the first to support you!

60Gallon Planted and 55Gallon Planted!


----------



## Aquaman

Okay..heres a couple of mine..














































theres a few


----------



## Dough

here is a few of mine
















enjoy


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks




----------



## gmachine19

Here's a video of my new FRT courtesy of King-eL
P8210274.mp4 video by King-eL - Photobucket
P8210277.mp4 video by King-eL - Photobucket


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

this is it ?


----------



## TomC

Longimanus said:


> I still don't have a fish tank, nor am I allowed to get one where I live right now. (stupid landlord) I miss my fish terribly, and I don't even have any friends with tanks.


 Put a 10 gallon in a cabinet and lock the cabinet door when the landlord comes.


----------



## TCR

Longimanus said:


> I still don't have a fish tank, nor am I allowed to get one where I live right now. (stupid landlord) I miss my fish terribly, and I don't even have any friends with tanks.
> So please post full tank shots in this thread, so I can live vicariously through all of you. I'm partial to monster tanks, but I love any tanks so post away!


I'm moving from my place .. its small but the landlord was ok with my 120gal/150gal/29gal tanks as well as my 2 dogs

if your intrested


----------



## Ursus sapien

TomC said:


> Put a 10 gallon in a cabinet and lock the cabinet door when the landlord comes.


that made me chuckle. great idea


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

just so your landlords know fish are not considered as pets


----------



## Sharkbait

yeah...they're furniture


----------



## eternity302

This thread is a little sad in a way... is this all the pics the whole BC Aquarist has? LOL! Come on guys, dun be shy!


----------



## Longimanus

Lol! Thanks for the suggestions! I did ask the landlords about a fish tank, as I didn't think they qualified as "pets" either, but it was a no. Can't afford to move right now either. 

But thanks so much for all the pictures so far, you guys have some amazing looking tanks! I went to Island Pets yesterday for a fish fix, it really made me want a big tank. But in the meantime I'll enjoy the pics in this thread.


----------



## bonsai dave

here a few pictures of my tanks. Enjoy

Here is my wife tank. It's a 6 ft 110 gallon tank.










Here is my 120 discus tank.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

My new 220g Starphire front sw tank on home-built cabinet stand (tank is 6' x 2' x 30" tall)


----------



## King-eL

Here is my JDM style monster community


----------



## beN

do i see a Porcupine Puffer in there..???  



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> My new 220g Starphire front sw tank on home-built cabinet stand (tank is 6' x 2' x 30" tall)


----------



## Mferko

awesome tank/puffer seahorse
i also really like aquaman's aquacoffeetable  that's a great idea.


----------



## BossRoss

i'm diggin' that coffee table tank setup!


----------



## Sharkbait

Here is my 90 gallon planted tank. Sorry for the glare...it's right under a skylight.


----------



## Aquaman

Mferko said:


> awesome tank/puffer seahorse
> i also really like aquaman's aquacoffeetable  that's a great idea.





BossRoss said:


> i'm diggin' that coffee table tank setup!


Thanks guys it's one of my favorite tanks to 
Keep em coming guys n gals ....show us your tanks


----------



## jay_leask




----------



## snow

175g salt. There are two damsels and 1 lookdown in it, even though it looks like there are two.


----------



## cichlid

40 gallon african cichlids. male/female livingston, black banded, female yellow lab, high fin plecko ( all 4-5" fish)-the pink fish died today.








sorry its a bit blurry. This is my fiance's 15 gallon baby cichlid tank. Baby damsoni, baby giraffe, and 7 baby electric blues ( we are hoping to get a breading pair down the road)


----------



## clintgv

Nice tanks everyone . Enjoyed looking at them all.


----------



## beN

*120G:Fahaka Puffer*








*90G:IT Datnoid/Lungfish*








*30G:Congo Puffer*


----------



## Algae Beater

Heres my lil ten gallon planted









my 12 gallon shrimp tank 









and the Sulawesi shrimp tank


----------



## bigfry

One of my old pictures:


----------



## taureandragon76

Here is my 135g Fahaka tank










Fluval Edge









My old Salousi - lab setup









60g diamond tank, brackish setup









Old planted tank, same tank as the cichlid one above it's a 55g


----------



## monkE

Aquaman! 

that table tank is awesome! i'm sorry but i'm definately stealing that idea for my next tank.


----------



## Longimanus

Some really gorgeous tanks, I'm getting some ideas for the future. Keep em coming!


----------



## iKuik

Here's my newest edition  150 Gallon (48x24x30)

















































Old 90 gallon pic


----------



## neven

I remember when i moved here i asked about fish tanks since it was no pets, my landlord laughed and said he didn't mean those kinds of pets, and that he owned a large saltwater tank aswell.

What size tank are you looking to get? Keep in mind with renting you'll be needing to move these tanks eventually, so that in a way limits how large you can go. When you decide on it, perhaps bring it up again to the land lord. Mention the size of the tank and if they still are unwilling, let them know tenancy is at stake. At this stage in the economy, changes of tenancy don't bode well for independant landlords

More often than not, a home will get more damage from sinks/bathtubs left unattended than a broken fish tank.


----------



## monkE




----------



## neoh

Here's my 55g.


----------



## monkE

Looks good ryan


----------



## donjuan_corn

*90 gallom SA tank.*

See my name for stock.


----------



## King-eL

Update of my full tank shot


----------



## jay_leask

King-eL said:


> Update of my full tank shot


wowamazing


----------



## King-eL

jay_leask said:


> wowamazing


Thanks! I gotta represent the monster fish here. I don't see too many.


----------



## jay_leask

in the 2nd pic the ripsaw looks like a piece of driftwood............lol


----------



## King-eL

jay_leask said:


> in the 2nd pic the ripsaw looks like a piece of driftwood............lol


You should see my lungfish in person when they hung out on top of the drifwood. They do look like wood. Stretching out the head halfway of the body like a branch and the tail hanging down.


----------



## ninez

Here are some pix for all pix lover




























Festivums and Severums


----------



## lar

Here is mine


----------



## monkE




----------



## Jay2x

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/2100/img5296j.jpg

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/8879/img5297x.jpg

http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/5079/img5295s.jpg

Check out my tank =)


----------



## Luke78

Some really nice setups out there , here's my addition:


----------



## monkE

wow, looks awesome Luke


----------



## ninez

aznjayx nice pix

your images are HUGE


----------



## Luke78

ninez said:


> Here are some pix for all pix lover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Festivums and Severums


Nice fish , super clean water ! What you using for filtration ?


----------



## Luke78

monkE said:


> wow, looks awesome Luke


Thanks , looks like your planted setup is coming along too! How are the angels doing ?


----------



## Jay2x

ninez said:


> aznjayx nice pix
> 
> your images are HUGE


was lazy to resize.  hope to get some corals soon..adding up as pay check comes. =)


----------



## eternity302

WOW! You guys are making my tank look like crap!!!


----------



## ninez

show us crap tank and we can help u improve LOL
Don't be shy.


----------



## eternity302

LOL! I wuz the first to post! Go back to page 1 post #2


----------



## ninez

Luke78 said:


> Nice fish , super clean water ! What you using for filtration ?


ahh... this one..

I wasn't lazy on this pix.

I shut off all the filters and the powerheads when I took these pix.

Otherwise it's just bioballs + foam + floss pads.
One xp3, one eheim Pro 3e in this 125G.

Hope that helps


----------



## monkE

Luke78 said:


> Thanks , looks like your planted setup is coming along too! How are the angels doing ?


the angels are doing great, they're still young so only time will tell if they start to pair up and become more aggressive, i might just have to move a couple to my 55 gallon

have you had any issues with your discus'?? when i set this angel tank up i was thinking about going for discus but decided against it just because of both the cost and the fact that (based on what i've read) they are difficult to keep healthy. I don't know anyone personally that has kept them so i chose to go with the angels.


----------



## gklaw

TomC said:


> Put a 10 gallon in a cabinet and lock the cabinet door when the landlord comes.


Why stop with 10 gallon. A TV cabinet with slide out door could eaily hide a 30. May be a 37 or more column tank


----------



## ninez

gklaw said:


> Why stop with 10 gallon. A TV cabinet with slide out door could eaily hide a 30. May be a 37 or more column tank


nice tank 

even nicer background


----------

